# 

## Alex_Tee_

.
      ,                5000 ,     ,        (     )
      !!!     ,   .        ,     
    ,        . *  ,* __        ,    .
  ,    ?
          -,                   ?       ,     "    ,     "
P.S.    ,       .        ,    ...

----------


## *AfinA*

1."..      ,      .." --- 357"...3.   -        -
   '           ,        ...." --  .
2.       ,      ,        ."...  ,        ( )  ,  ,                     .   ,       ( )  ,  ,    "",         ...."  "...      ..."
      ,    --   .
3.    --   . 
http://yurist-online.com/uslugi/yuri...tariat/014.php

----------


## Gonosuke

?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?

      ,  .      ?   

> 1."..      ,      .." --- 357"...3.   -        -
>    '           ,        ...." --  .
> 2.       ,

     ,   .            ? ...

----------


## *AfinA*

> ,   .            ? ..

     362                  .               ,       .                       ,       .  
 --

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 362                  .               ,       .                       ,       .
>  --

      ,   ?
       ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,  .      ?

    ,   ,    50%

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   ,    50%

   ,     !!!

----------


## *AfinA*

> ,   ?

    --          ?     ?  

> ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> --          ?     ?

   ,     ....
 
       ,   ,    50% ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   ,    50% ?

   ,    ,      ,         .   .  ,    ,   . 
     ,       .    ,      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    ,      ,         .   .  ,    ,   . 
>      ,       .    ,      .

    ... 
              ,    ,     .
          ,       ,   ...            2 ,       ?
     ...

----------


## *AfinA*

> ,     ....
>       --------                 .           ,        *       ,   ,    50% ?*

   

> Alex_Tee_     ** ,   .            ? ..

          ?
        ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...

   ,   ,    .   

> ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?
>         ,

     ,       ...   

> 

   ,    ,      .      ...

----------


## *AfinA*

Gonosuke 
    ,     "          -, " --       ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...

   ,    50% ,   ,    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> Gonosuke 
>     ,     "          -, " --       ?

      ,       ?        ?       ,   ..

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,       ?

  ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    50% ,   ,    .

    ,   ...
      ....   

> ,

        :)

----------


## Gonosuke

> :)

    ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,

     ...  ...

----------


## Gonosuke

,    ,         .

----------


## *AfinA*

Alex_Tee_
"..  . 115                .               . 
       .        ,            .         ,  
            . ,      , .     .                   ,     
- 303- 
      ()            . 
    ,        ,                    ,     ,      ,    .      ,       ..."
 ,

----------

,   **  ( ,   ),       (   ).
  "/" -    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

   . ,   ,  -         ,     ,    .

----------

> ,

  ,      .   - 200%  .   

> . ,   ,  -         ,     ,    .

  ,   -     "    ".

----------

